

Show HN: I just open-sourced my web based POS software – WallacePOS - micwallace

Hi Hacker News,<p>Early last year I decided to build a web based POS solution. A charity I was working with at the time tasked me with finding a affordable POS solution.<p>The system had to support multiple locations at a reasonable price. Unfortunately I was unable to find any software that fit and so after an initial proof of concept, the project was born.<p>I aimed at using the latest technologies used in the browser and had fun working with them (localstorage, websockets, etc), as well as some very tricky but gratifying problem solving.<p>About a year and a half later I feel WallacePOS is ready for source publishing and this week I uploaded it to github under the LGPL.<p>I hope that it may help businesses like my client have a modern and connected POS system for little cost, and also build a community that can extend and improve the system.<p>Checkout the website and demo:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wallacepos.com&#x2F;<p>Or fork me on Github!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;micwallace&#x2F;wallacepos
======
manuisfunny
Thanks for submitting this.

Do you usually start projects to learn new technologies? I've heard that's a
good technique.

How did you decide on the latest front-end libraries/technologies like
Bootstrap, jQueryUI, and Typeahead? Did you discover some of the libraries
after trying out writing your own code? I do that sometimes. :)

I'd like to hear about your experience after going from closed to open source.
I've heard there can be additional complexity of managing the project, because
you need to provide documentation, and manage work with the community of dev
volunteers.

~~~
manuisfunny
Sorry, I just realized you didn't start the project to learn the technologies,
it was your job.

~~~
micwallace
No you got it right the first time :)

I was tasked with finding a solution for my client but I decided to do this in
my own time once I saw there was potential to produce a cool product and learn
new things along the way.

JQuery is something I've been using for a while. I find it very powerful and
easy to write. Bootstrap framework is something I picked up in this project
(thanks to a friends suggetion). In the past I used another responsive
framework, but have not looked back since switching. Similarly, I started
using font awesome a lot after this project. It is super awesome to give your
interface some spark.

------
pandler
Hey, kudos from one POS builder to another.

BTW I can't access your live demo site. It says the device has not been set up
yet.

~~~
micwallace
Thanks!

You just need to login as admin and register the device :)

